# San Bernard RV Park-Need Input



## Chevy (Aug 18, 2005)

Need to move my RV for a week while I get a new cover at my property. We drive by San Bernard RV Park near Lake Jackson all the time and it would be very convenient. Can anyone let me know about the park? Opinions both good and bad are appreciated. Wanted to make sure my trailer and family will be safe as I will be working.

Thanks,
Chevy


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

We have stayed there before on weekend. It was fine.


----------

